# Sunday jam/band



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Every Sunday a group of us get together and jam. We haven't decided if it's a band yet or just a jam but we are building up a set list of covers and originals. It's like being a teenager again. We are in a garage . Anyone on the west coast is welcome to drop in. We could use a keyboard player. Every Sunday at 2:00 PM in Squamish, BC. PM me for details.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool, Kerry. Wish I played keys (well, at least better than I do, dabbing at keys with one or two fingers). 

I'm guessing the fella in the middle plays through some type of Orange amp?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Isn't it so much damned fun Kerry? Rock on my friend!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Great idea. A lot of musicians should do this on a regular basis. Good souvenirs playing in the garage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm in two jam bands.
A Sunday and a Monday night one.
Loose, casual. A lot of fun.
I play bass in both.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Cool, Kerry. Wish I played keys (well, at least better than I do, dabbing at keys with one or two fingers).
> 
> I'm guessing the fella in the middle plays through some type of Orange amp?


Yeah, he loves his Orange gear. He has a few Orange amps but usually plays through a 30 watt combo. He has a Les Paul Custom and a Derek Trucks SG but he loves his bolt neck made in China Orange Les Paul.


----------

